# Motor paso a paso con Assembler



## glenesfer (May 16, 2006)

Hola amig@s:
Necesito grandemente su ayuda, les agradecere sus comentarios...
He visto en este foro que han hablado sobre control de un motor paso a paso desde el puerto paralelo de la PC, pero la unica diferencia que necesito es que lo quiero controlar desde Asembler (Lenguaje de Máquina).... Porfavor traten de explicarme como hacer el circuito y si es posible como empezar el código, muchas gracias!!!!.
NOTA: El motor no importa cual sea (Solo que paso a paso)... Demen su opinion porfavor.

Saluditos,


----------



## SwOrDf1zH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hola glenesfer... en estos links puedes encontrar información para controlar motores PaP y unos ejemplos de codigo ensamblador (assembler) para usar un control con uC.
Saludos,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/introduccion-motores-paso-paso-289/


----------

